# Smoky Pulled Pork



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

I saw this a few weeks ago on the TV and thought it might go alright. We made it the other day and oh my god, it is freaking amazing. Good chilli hit with just the most amazing flavours. We did it in the pressure cooker and it took an hour fifteen. If you like chilli, you'll love love love this. Can't recommend it enough.

Smokey Pulled Pork
½ shoulder of pork, (about 2kg/4½lb) off the bone.
250ml dry cider or apple juice.

For the dry rub
2 tbsp fennel seeds.
1 tbsp black peppercorns.
1 dried chilli or 2 tsp dried chilli flakes .
2 chipotle or ancho chillies.
2 garlic cloves.
½ tbsp coriander seeds.
½ tbsp cumin seeds.
1 tbsp smoked paprika.
2 tbsp brown sugar.

For the barbecue sauce
400ml passata.
1 tbsp Dijon mustard.
2 tbsp sugar.
60ml cider vinegar.

For the coleslaw
½ white cabbage, finely sliced.
1 apple, finely sliced
1 bunch (about 300g) radishes, finely sliced.
4 spring onions, finely sliced.
2 handfuls each of coriander and mint leaves.
juice of 2 limes.
Olive oil.

Method

1.Preheat the oven to 200°C/gas mark 7. Grind the dry rub ingredients in a pestle and mortar until coarse. Remove the skin from the pork and discard or use for crackling.

2.Sprinkle the pork generously with salt. In a deep, flameproof casserole (white lid), heat a good glug of oil and when hot, brown the pork on both sides. Remove from the casserole and cover with the dry rub, making sure you get it in all the nooks and crannies. Drain the excess fat from the casserole and return the pork to it. Pour the cider or apple juice over the pork. Bake in the oven, uncovered, for 20 minutes, then reduce the oven to 140°C/gas mark 1, cover and cook for a further 3½-5 hours, until the meat is soft and pulls apart easily. Top up with extra cider, juice or water if necessary.

3.Remove from the oven. Keeping the pork in the casserole, carefully pour off the liquid into a large pan. Bring this liquid to the boil, add the barbecue sauce ingredients and season. Turn the heat down and leave to bubble for 10-15 minutes, until it has thickened and reduced a little.

4.Meanwhile pull the pork apart with a fork so it's nicely shredded.

5.Make the coleslaw by combining all the cabbage, radishes, spring onions and apples. Tear the herbs over it and squeeze in the lime juice, along with a small drizzle of oil. Season to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper.

6.Pour the barbecue sauce over the pork and serve with the coleslaw.

source: http://www.channel4.com/4food/recipes/t ... law-recipe


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Photos or it didn't happen


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

No joke. My fridge and pantry has everything except radish (and those chipotle chillis but they don't count) Might pull some pork on the weekend (with pics I here you say). Ideal candidate for some Weber action too.


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

systemtester said:


> Might pull some pork on the weekend (with pics I here you say).











I didn't really follow the dry rub recipe, the sauce recipe or the coleslaw recipe but I did pull a pork today so posting some pics here to encourage the next cook to have a go. Started at 11:45 with a quick walk down the road to grab a boneless rolled shoulder (1.5kg @ $26.00 from memory) from the butcher. Got it home and the young one gets straight into salting it. You'll see from the shot above I'm using some bottled business. The wife got it of a South African friend. I'd probably pass on using this next time and use raw spices to get the flavour going. I just didn't have everything in the cupboard that I thought I did. Anyway. Son. Salting. Down below.








The recipe says to use a Dry Cider or Apple Juice. Had neither. Used a cleanskin the Mrs brought home from Sirromet. Polished the rest off at lunch (Tasted better than what we paid for it so this boded well for the Pork flavour).








Pan fried the salted roll and prepped the oven dish with the pre-mix stuff and some freshly ground cumin (I had that).








This is it after about 90 mins (I added some Garlic to the base at this point)








Needed a break. Grabbed some lunch. Don't knock it until you've tried it. Potato Salad ingredients in shot too.








This is it done. By this time the wine was gone. I'd drunk the rest of the bottle so used water but it also evaporated. Deglazed using a Red from last night so had a Jus I spose. It was a bit of a pain getting the baked on flavour off so won't be letting it run dry in future.








Finished product on the plate with a Thermomixed Coleslaw (Gingerbread man shaped of course), Potato Salad with freshly made Mayo (had to use lime juice as had no lemons) and the Pulled Pork and son getting happy and mad looks mixed up again. Radishes looking on wondering when they'll be in the run on side too. It'd be just fine as-is but pimped it with an Apple Sauce and that Jus just nicely. Melt in the mouth. Thanks nezevic.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Recipe sounds great. Had a pulled pork roll with slaw for breakfast at the markets the other day. Left me wanting more. Will have a crack at this for sure


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Forget the pulling, I could grab that in my hands and bury my teeth into it just the way it is!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

No wonder I haven't seen you on the water, lately Jon... you're too busy cooking and eating!

Sounds delicious!

Jimbo


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> From today's effort in the slow cooker.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ...


Bastard

Now I'm hungry

Wonder how that would work sous vide?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> Bastard
> 
> Now I'm hungry
> 
> Wonder how that would work sous vide?


You're just thinking about recipes for yeti again aren't you


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Only if I can find a plastic bag big enough

You like hot baths right?


----------

